# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Transporteur chiens roumanie

## Association BAÏKAL

Bonsoir,
Je me permet de poser la question ici car je ne trouve pas grand chose.
Notre association va faire rapatrier 5 chiens roumains (dont une qui attend une opération en france) d'un refuge publique.
Le soucis c'est qu'on ne trouve pas vraiment de transporteur agrée qui aille jusqu'a chez nous (ou au moins dans le coin quoi), le transporteur qui travaille avec le refuge habituellement ne va qu'a un seul endroit en France et malheureusement c'est à 10h de voiture allée (20h allée-retour sans les pauses...) Ce qui fait un peu loin malheureusement.

Du coup est ce que vous avez des pistes ? des noms de transporteurs ? 

On en a trouvé qu'un seul qui fasse le trajet, mais il est assez cher quand même vu que généralement il travaille qu'avec les particuliers uniquement, on utilisera cette carte là si jamais nous n'avons pas d'autres pistes, mais si on peut faire quelques économies on va pas dire non ahah. 

Merci d'avance  :Smile:  Je sais qu'ici certaines personnes rapatrient des chiens de l'est donc on ne sait jamais  :Smile:

----------


## titita

voir avec les associations suivantes qui font régulièrement rentrer des animaux de Roumanie :

Mukitza -  Meltings Pets -  Remember Me - Wof

bien sûr il y en a d'autres

il faut compter 110 - 120 euros par chien

----------


## Domi.

Bonjour,     Sabine du refuge Anda et Alina avait 9 places de dispo pour un rapatrirment mais je ne sais plus la date

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Merci pour vos réponses, j'ai déjà envoyé des messages a certaines assos mais sans réponses :/ 

Pour le moment on est a plus de 1000 euros de transport pour 5 chiens (+ de 200 par chien) et je trouve ça un peu élevé quand même

----------


## Belgo78

A mon avis vous ne trouverez pas moins cher pour des conditions de transports correctes  ::

----------

